# انقلاب بناية بالصين نتيجة تمزق الخوازيق piles أفقيا



## كمال محمد (4 يوليو 2009)

في حادثة هي الأغرب في تاريخ تنفيذ المنشآت حدث انقلاب لأحدى البنايات في الصين نتيجة تمزق خرسانة ال piles وذلك في 27-6-2009 وكان من لطف الله أن البناية لم تسكن بعد وإنما كانت في مرحلة التشطيبات

أتركم مع ما نقلته الصحف الصينية من صور ومعلومات


At around 5:30am on June 27, an unoccupied building still under construction at Lianhuanan Road in the Minhang district of Shanghai city toppled over. One worker was killed. According to information, a 70 meter section of the flood prevention wall in nearby Dianpu River and that may have something to do with this building collapse.​

وهذه هي الصور


















IMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/22572/1246697278.jpg[/IMG]

















بانتظار تعليقاتكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الملاحظ ان الخوازيق شكلها غريبة فين التقفيصة او بمعنى أصح حديد تسليح الخوازيق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الخوازيق مفيهاش تسليح علشان تشتغل صح!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وده رأيى 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## gafel (4 يوليو 2009)

أنا الااحظ أعمال حفريات في الجانب الذي سقطت بأتجاهه البناية ممكن يكون هي السبب


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (4 يوليو 2009)

الأوتاد ( الخوازيق ) pile في هذا المبنى يتضح انها بركاست بايب بايل و المبنى هو مبنى صلب و الانهيار تم 
بواسطة القص للبايل و المبنى يتضح أنه من الجدران الحرسانية الصلبة .حيث أعتقد أن البايل لم تدرس تحت تأثير القص و ذلك يتضح من خلال المقطع المفرغ 
للبايب بايل . هذا و العلم عند الله . 
و اليلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## إسلام علي (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أولاً على عرض هذه الحالة ,,, ولو تذكر لنا وقت حدوثها للعلم

أنا شايف إن عدد الخوازيق قليل جدا جدا
كما أن الأساسات ليست لبشة بالرغم من ارتفاع المبنى الكبير !! بل ولا هي حتى قواعد منفصلة !!
وأيضاً قطاعات الخوازيق صغيرة جداً ويبدو أنا غير موزعة بطريقة مرضية للحس الهندسي 
أنا شايف الإنهيار مش بسبب القص الذي لم تتحمله الخوازيق 
بل بسبب الـ Over turning
العزوم الزائد بسبب رياح أو زلازل 
سببت قوة شد على الجانب المواجه للخوازيق وقوة ضغط على خواريق الجانب الآخر
مما سبب اقتلاع الخوازيق المعرضة للشد وخاصة أن التربة بها مياه جوفية كما يبدو أنها منطقة ممطرة بشدة والطين غض وليس متماسك وجاف مما يقلل مقاومة الإحتكاك بين التربة والخوازيق
والله أعلم ده مجرد رأي شخصي


----------



## كمال محمد (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لمشاركاتكم ،بالنسبة لسؤالك أخ بشر أنا ذكرت مش بس تاريخ الحادثة بل حتى ساعة حدوثها،وذلك وفقا لصحف الصين والتي ذكرت أيضا أنه قد تكون الفيضانات وراء ذلك ...زراجع ما كتب باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندس كمال محمد على هذه المشاركة ولجيمع من قام بالتعليق.
من وجهة نظري الخاصة ومن خلال الصور يلاحظ ما يلي







نسبة العرض الى الى كل من الطول او الارتفاع قليله جدا وبالتالي يكون تأثر باحمال الرياح او الزلازل كبير جدا وكلذلك ضعف المبنى باتجاه الى خلل في التوازي باتجاه العرض الاقصر






لاحظ وجود مياه الامطار حول المباني وتشبع التربة الطينية بالمياه 

نوعية تربة الاساس ذات النوع الطيني caly soil وبالتالي تأثرها بالمياه ونيجة لذلك تنخفض كثيرا قوة التحمل التربة ومقاومتها للقص وهذا واضح من خلال الصور تشبع التربة بالمياه وهذا ادى الى انخفاض قدرة التحمل للتربة ونتيجة لصغر عرض البناء فقد كانت قوى الرفع uplift من ناحية وانخفاض قدرة التحمل للتربة الى تشكل هبوط غير متوازن وهذا يؤدي الى قوى الانقلاب over turning وباتجاه البعد الاقصر مما ادى الى انهيارها.






لاحظ عرض المبنى القليل ونوعية الاوتاد (Hollow pile ) وقلة حديد التسليح والقص shear في مستوى واحد.

يلاحظ من الصور ان الاوتاد Piles من نوع Frection Hollow pipe (انبوب مفرغ) وانه مصمم على الضغط فقط وبالتي نسبة حديد التسليح قيلة جدا وعند حدوث الانقلاب over turning ادى الى تعرض هذه الاوتاد ( والتي هي اقرب قطع المعكرونه spaghetti=Pasta )الى قوى الشد والتي كانت اكبر بكثير من قدرة تحمل المقطع الخرساني للوتد لقوى الشد مما ادى لانكسارها فورا وعلى نفس المستوى تقريبا.
يلاحظ انهيار التربة تحت الاساساسات


----------



## مسلم (4 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أولاً على عرض هذه الحالة ,,, ولو تذكر لنا وقت حدوثها للعلم
> 
> أنا شايف إن عدد الخوازيق قليل جدا جدا
> كما أن الأساسات ليست لبشة بالرغم من ارتفاع المبنى الكبير !! بل ولا هي حتى قواعد منفصلة !!
> ...


 

كلااااااااااااااام جميييييييييييييييييل مقدرش اقووووووووووووول حاجة عنه


----------



## سكراب (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بالرغم من ان الصورة غير منطقية كيف يقع مبنى بهذة الضخامة دون ان يتهشم 
الخوازيق قطاعاتها صغيرة جدا ومن المفترض حسب التصاميم ان تكون اطول مما هي عليها 
بالاحص اذا كانت الارض طينية واحتمال الانقلاب وارد في حالة الخوازيق طولها ليس متناسب مع ارتفاع المبني _هذا راجع الي التصميم-بالاضافة الي الحديد ايضا ربما مساحة مقطع الحديد غير مطبقة بالصورة الحقيقية او ربما اختزل الحديد في الخوازيق او ان نوع الحديد ليس بالمواصفات المطلوبة 
والله اعلم


----------



## salehamer (4 يوليو 2009)

حادثة غريبة فعلاً إلا أن الأغرب عدم تهشم زجاج النوافذ.
ولكن برأيي أن أقطار الخوازيق كان من المفترض أن تكون أكبر وأن يكون تصميمها للاحتكاك مع التربة مدروس بشكل صحيح .


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (4 يوليو 2009)

الأخوة بشر و بايل : 
طبعاً وجود overturning يولد قص للأعمدة و عندما تزيد هذه القوة بحيث لا يستطيع العمود تحملها فإنه يتعرض 
للقص و خصوصاً المبنى عالي و إذا كان هناك رياح أو زلازل فإن قوة القص تكون عظمى عند القاعدة و هي التي تولد overturning في حال قاومت الاوتاد هذه القوة فإن الانهيار لن يتم . وأيضاً هناك هبوط كبير اعتقد حصلة في المنطقة المعرضة للضغط و خصوصاً أن التربة طينية كما يبدو و الهبوطات فيها قد تكون كبيرة جداً .
و في المحصلة الانقلاب نتيجة القوة القاصة . و الانهيار تم بسبب صعف فب الأساسات . وعدم تصميمها بشكل جيد .
مع تحياتي لكم والشكر أيضا للاستاذ رزق حجاوي


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (4 يوليو 2009)

الله المستعان
ده نوع جديد نوفي من الأساسات اسمه سملات على خوازيق .............. ههههههههههههههه
وبعدين فين الخوازيق اصلا وفين حديد التسليح اللي فيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (4 يوليو 2009)

بتوع الصين مبانيهم مسلمتش من صناعتهم التعبانه
made in china


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 يوليو 2009)

سبحان الله 

واضح ان المشكله في عدم دراسة الاساسات علي حالة ان تكون التربه مشبعه - لان تشبع التربه يضغف من خصائصها - وبالتالي قوة الاحتكاك بين التربه والخوازيق انهارت بسبب تشبع التربه مع اضافة قوة رفع uplift pressure نتيجة الفيضانات والتي ادت الي تقليل تاثير وزن المبني - الذي يؤدي الي تثبيت المبني في حالة وجود اي قوة افقيه بسبب الرياح او الزلازل - وبالتالي فاي قوة ولو كانت بسيطه جدا بسبب ارتفاع المبني العالي تؤدي الي تولد قوي وعزوم لا يمكن للخوازيق ان تتحمله بسبب قوي الرفع وانهيار التماسك بين الخوازيق والتربه المحيطه 

ولو كانت الاساسات مدروسه علي حالة ال uplift pressure لكانت الخوازيق اصبحت مسلحه تسليح اكبر من ذلك وبقطر اكبر - لاني اعتقد ان الخوازيق ممكن تكون مصمه علي انها خوازيق احتكاك مع تحميل في نهايتها علي تربه جيد وهذا يبدو من تكسير الخوازيق علي بعد متر او اكثر قليلا من نهايتها ومن الخوازيق الاطول والتي تبدو وكانها مغسوله بالمياه ولا يظهر اي تاثير من التربه علي جسم الخازوق 

يعني المبني كان آمناً ضد القوي المؤثرة لاسفل ومدروس علي ذلك جيداً - انما موضوع ال uplift pressure هو الذي لم يكن في الاعتبار - خاصة وان الاحمال الحيه لم يتم تطبيقها بعد حيث ان المبني لم يتم استخدامه يعني الاحمال الميته فقط هي المطبقه ( وده بيقلل في وزن المبني ايضاً المقاوم لقوي الرفع ) 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## mannokr (4 يوليو 2009)

وجود المياه يوجد فرضية ان هذه الخوازيق ما هى الا خوازيق شد لتثبت الاساس ضد ضغط المياه اثناء التنفيذ.
اذ انه من غير الممكن ان تتحمل هذه البايلات وزن المبنى بشكلها الحالى. هذا راى والله اعلم.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 يوليو 2009)

mannokr قال:


> وجود المياه يوجد فرضية ان هذه الخوازيق ما هى الا خوازيق شد لتثبت الاساس ضد ضغط المياه اثناء التنفيذ.
> اذ انه من غير الممكن ان تتحمل هذه البايلات وزن المبنى بشكلها الحالى. هذا راى والله اعلم.


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن الخوازيق نفسها تشتغل ضغط وشد او جزؤ منها يشتغل شد حسب فرق القوة بين قوة الرفع ووزن المنشأ -

انما واضح ان المبني كهيكل مصمم ومنفذ بطريقه آمنه وجيده جداً انما المشكله الاساسيه في عدم دراسة الاساسات بطريقه جيده او اغفال حاله تاثير المياه ولم يتم دراستها او اخذها في الاعتبار بصورة واقعيه ولسؤ الحظ هذه الحالة هي التي حدثت - وسبحان الله 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــد_


----------



## سعيد شبل (4 يوليو 2009)

هذه الصور غير منطقية


----------



## م.إسلام (4 يوليو 2009)

يا جماعة الخير أحب أقول أكثر من نقطه , أولا مش معقول يعني إن الخوازيق دي اتصممت و اتراجعت و اتنفذت و تم الإشراف على التنفيذ و كل حاجه و يجي واحد أو اتنين ( مع احترامي الشديد للكل ) يقول إن الخواويق دي متصممه غلط !! يعني متصممه غلط يعني , يعني مكتب مهندسين بحالو مافيهوش واحد يوحد ربنا يفهم في تصميم الخوازيق , و يعني إيه عدد الخوازيق مش كفايه , هو العدد في اللمون و لا إيه ؟؟ و لا المطلوب من المهندس المصمم إنو يردم الأرض خوازيق عشان تعجب !! و يعني إيه القطر بتاع الخازوق مش كفايه و صغير ؟؟ هو مين إلي يقول كده المصمم و لا حد تاني ؟؟ , لو تلاحظوا في الصور هتلاقوا إن المبنى إلي وقع ده فيه حوليه مباني شبهو إن لم تكن مثله تماما فلماذا لم تنهار ؟؟ و يعني إيه الحديد في الخازوق مش كفايه ؟؟ و إيه إلي عرفك أصلا ما يمكن يكون دا نوع من الخزازيق محدش أو قليل من الناس إلي يعرفوه ( مع احترامي الشديد للكل ) , يبقى أكيد فيه عوامل خارجيه ليس لها علاقه بالتصميم و التنفيذ تسببت في إللي حصل و هو مال التربه الطينيه الموجوده في السطح او حتى الممتده لأعماق معينه و مال قدرة تحمل الخازوق , ماهو كده كده الخازوق بينقل الحمل بتاع العمود للطبقات إلي تقدر تشيل , دا بالعكس دا ممكن يكون التصميم على end bearing فقط و الfriction خدوا معاه saftey لأن التربه طينيه , يبقى إيه دخل إن التربه الطينيه ضعيفه أو مش ضعيفه , و مافيش داعي يا جماعه للتعليقات إللي ملهاش لازمه إللي فيها سخريه , إحنا مهندسين و ممكن أي واحد فينا يتعرض لنفس الموقف ده و أكبر منو كمان , يا ريت حد يا جماعه يرد علي هو أنا بتكلم غلط و لا إيه ؟؟


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (4 يوليو 2009)

اخوانى واساتذتى وزملاى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
حقيقة الصور تمثل بانوراما رائعة تستلهم الكثير من التعليقات والتحليلات 
ولن اضيف شيئا على ما قاله الأخوة الأفاضل ولكن احب انوه على شئء هام جدا جدا وهو


الصينيون ليسوا متقدمين فى علم الانشاءات والمقارنة هنا مع الأمريكان والألمان والانجليز
عيوب وفضائح الشركات الصينية الانشائية بدأت فى الظهور وكان اكبر فضيحة هو التشققات التى حدثت فى استاذ بكين المسمى ( عش البلبل ) ولم يمض على انشائه سوى اشهر قليلة :86:
الغزو الصينى قام على الكم وليس الكيف وربنا يستر على مشروع قطار المشاعر فى مكة المكرمة حيث تنفذه شركة صينية غير معروفة عالميا وفى احتكاكنا مع الصينيين تبين انهم جشعين الى درجة الهوس عكس اليابانيين والأمريكان ( وان كان كلهم عجينة واحدة ) :73:
سياسة الإغراق التى تتبعها الصين حاليا وتسعى من خلالها لضرب الشركات والماركات العالمية بدأت تؤتى ثمارها المرة على اصحابها انفسهم حيث وصل مستوى الرداءة فى الصناعة واشياء كثيرة امرا يسيب بالقلق اذا كانت الصناعة متعلقة بالانشاءات :19:
بعض انواع الحديد الصينى بعد تحليله واجراء التجارب عليه تبين ان اولاد ماوتسى تونج يضخون الهواء داخل قطاعات الحديد اثناء صناعتها فترى القطاع من الخارج مقاساته صحيحة ومن الداخل مليء بالفراغات وتظهر هذه العيوب اكثر فى مسامير التثبيت والتجميع وكذلك فى الحديد القطاعات حيث ان الحديد يباع بالجدول وليس بالطن 
هذه بعض ما اردت الاشارة اليه 
وللحديث بقية ان كان فى العمر بقية​


----------



## إسلام علي (4 يوليو 2009)

*
جزاك الله خيراً أخي باااااااااايل 
*


> الأخوة بشر و بايل :
> طبعاً وجود overturning يولد قص للأعمدة و عندما تزيد هذه القوة بحيث لا يستطيع العمود تحملها فإنه يتعرض
> للقص و خصوصاً المبنى عالي و إذا كان هناك رياح أو زلازل فإن قوة القص تكون عظمى عند القاعدة و هي التي تولد overturning في حال قاومت الاوتاد هذه القوة فإن الانهيار لن يتم . وأيضاً هناك هبوط كبير اعتقد حصلة في المنطقة المعرضة للضغط و خصوصاً أن التربة طينية كما يبدو و الهبوطات فيها قد تكون كبيرة جداً .
> و في المحصلة الانقلاب نتيجة القوة القاصة . و الانهيار تم بسبب صعف فب الأساسات . وعدم تصميمها بشكل جيد .
> مع تحياتي لكم والشكر أيضا للاستاذ رزق حجاوي


م / أبو الأفكار وجدها كمان 
جزاك الله خيراً ,,, 
والحمد لله الحادث بعيد عن المسلمين وخاصة مصر


----------



## إسلام علي (4 يوليو 2009)

> * اخوانى واساتذتى وزملاى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
> حقيقة الصور تمثل بانوراما رائعة تستلهم الكثير من التعليقات والتحليلات
> ولن اضيف شيئا على ما قاله الأخوة الأفاضل ولكن احب انوه على شئء هام جدا جدا وهو
> ...


إيه الحلاوة دي ؟؟؟ 
تعليقاتك كلها حلوة كده مفيش تعليق وحش ؟؟؟
بس أنا أختلف معاك زعيمنا الحبيب في نقطة صغيرة جداً
وهي إن الصين تعتمد على الكم وليس الكيف أي الجودة
هذا قد يبدو صحيح ولكن ليس دقيق (برأيي فقط)
الصين أيضاً عندها صناعات مبهرة وممكن تصنع شيء واحد بجودات مختلفة
مثلاً خلاط زباااااااااالة * عشان يتباع في > البلد الفلاني
ونفس الخلاط ولكن هااااااايل وأفضل من الياباني كمان > بيروح أمريكا
والله أعلم
* مع الإعتذار للزبالة


----------



## إسلام علي (4 يوليو 2009)

> يا جماعة الخير أحب أقول أكثر من نقطه , أولا مش معقول يعني إن الخوازيق دي اتصممت و اتراجعت و اتنفذت و تم الإشراف على التنفيذ و كل حاجه و يجي واحد أو اتنين ( مع احترامي الشديد للكل ) يقول إن الخواويق دي متصممه غلط !! يعني متصممه غلط يعني , يعني مكتب مهندسين بحالو مافيهوش واحد يوحد ربنا يفهم في تصميم الخوازيق , و يعني إيه عدد الخوازيق مش كفايه , هو العدد في اللمون و لا إيه ؟؟ و لا المطلوب من المهندس المصمم إنو يردم الأرض خوازيق عشان تعجب !! و يعني إيه القطر بتاع الخازوق مش كفايه و صغير ؟؟ هو مين إلي يقول كده المصمم و لا حد تاني ؟؟ , لو تلاحظوا في الصور هتلاقوا إن المبنى إلي وقع ده فيه حوليه مباني شبهو إن لم تكن مثله تماما فلماذا لم تنهار ؟؟ و يعني إيه الحديد في الخازوق مش كفايه ؟؟ و إيه إلي عرفك أصلا ما يمكن يكون دا نوع من الخزازيق محدش أو قليل من الناس إلي يعرفوه ( مع احترامي الشديد للكل ) , يبقى أكيد فيه عوامل خارجيه ليس لها علاقه بالتصميم و التنفيذ تسببت في إللي حصل و هو مال التربه الطينيه الموجوده في السطح او حتى الممتده لأعماق معينه و مال قدرة تحمل الخازوق , ماهو كده كده الخازوق بينقل الحمل بتاع العمود للطبقات إلي تقدر تشيل , دا بالعكس دا ممكن يكون التصميم على end bearing فقط و الfriction خدوا معاه saftey لأن التربه طينيه , يبقى إيه دخل إن التربه الطينيه ضعيفه أو مش ضعيفه , و مافيش داعي يا جماعه للتعليقات إللي ملهاش لازمه إللي فيها سخريه , إحنا مهندسين و ممكن أي واحد فينا يتعرض لنفس الموقف ده و أكبر منو كمان , يا ريت حد يا جماعه يرد علي هو أنا بتكلم غلط و لا إيه ؟؟


مشكور ,,, (!)
منتظرين تحليل حضرتك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 يوليو 2009)

م.إسلام قال:


> يا جماعة الخير أحب أقول أكثر من نقطه , أولا مش معقول يعني إن الخوازيق دي اتصممت و اتراجعت و اتنفذت و تم الإشراف على التنفيذ و كل حاجه و يجي واحد أو اتنين ( مع احترامي الشديد للكل ) يقول إن الخواويق دي متصممه غلط !! يعني متصممه غلط يعني , يعني مكتب مهندسين بحالو مافيهوش واحد يوحد ربنا يفهم في تصميم الخوازيق , و يعني إيه عدد الخوازيق مش كفايه , هو العدد في اللمون و لا إيه ؟؟ و لا المطلوب من المهندس المصمم إنو يردم الأرض خوازيق عشان تعجب !! و يعني إيه القطر بتاع الخازوق مش كفايه و صغير ؟؟ هو مين إلي يقول كده المصمم و لا حد تاني ؟؟ , لو تلاحظوا في الصور هتلاقوا إن المبنى إلي وقع ده فيه حوليه مباني شبهو إن لم تكن مثله تماما فلماذا لم تنهار ؟؟ و يعني إيه الحديد في الخازوق مش كفايه ؟؟ و إيه إلي عرفك أصلا ما يمكن يكون دا نوع من الخزازيق محدش أو قليل من الناس إلي يعرفوه ( مع احترامي الشديد للكل ) , يبقى أكيد فيه عوامل خارجيه ليس لها علاقه بالتصميم و التنفيذ تسببت في إللي حصل و هو مال التربه الطينيه الموجوده في السطح او حتى الممتده لأعماق معينه و مال قدرة تحمل الخازوق , ماهو كده كده الخازوق بينقل الحمل بتاع العمود للطبقات إلي تقدر تشيل , دا بالعكس دا ممكن يكون التصميم على end bearing فقط و الfriction خدوا معاه saftey لأن التربه طينيه , يبقى إيه دخل إن التربه الطينيه ضعيفه أو مش ضعيفه , و مافيش داعي يا جماعه للتعليقات إللي ملهاش لازمه إللي فيها سخريه , إحنا مهندسين و ممكن أي واحد فينا يتعرض لنفس الموقف ده و أكبر منو كمان , يا ريت حد يا جماعه يرد علي هو أنا بتكلم غلط و لا إيه ؟؟


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انت ايه اللي مزعلك كده يا اخ اسلام - كل واحد يقول رأيه في الموضوع حسب خبرته وحسب رؤيته لسبب المشكله وحتي اللي شايف ان الموضوع متفبرك من وجهة نظره ويجب ان تحترم 

وايه المشكله ان المكتب اللي صمم يغلط - اليسوا بشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟ - وحتي لو ده نوع جديد من الخوازيق وماحدش فينا يعرفوا يبقي الحمد لله اننا مانعرفوش لانه بكده يبقي اثبت فشله واثبت انه جدير باننا مانضيعش وقتنا فيه لانه تسبب في انهيار المنشأ - صح ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


وحتي لو الخازوق متصمم علي انه end bearing والfriction خدوا معاه saftey زي ماحضرتك بتقول - فالخازوق لم ينهار تحت تاثير قوي مؤثرة لاسفل يعني المبني لم يحدث له هبوط داخل التربه نتيجة عدم تحمل تلك الاحمال المؤثره لاسفل واكرر لاسفل 

يعني end bearing لم تختبر حتي نحكم عليها بالفشل او بالنجاح - لكن المشكله مع ال frictionلان هو الوحيد الذي يعمل في الاتجاهين يعني لو كانت القوة المؤثره علي الخازوق لاسفل او لاعلي فسيتم مقاومتها بالاحتكاك في الحالتين لكن ال end bearing بيشغل في حالة ان القوة علي الخازوق مؤثرة لاسفل فقط - بالتالي لو قوة الاحتكاك مأخوذه كمعامل امان كما تقول في حالة نقل الاحمال الي التربه وان تكون الاحمال مؤثرة لاسفل - فان قوة الاحتكاك هذه تصبح اساسيه ومهمه جداً في حالة ان يكون هناك قوة شد علي الخوازيق ناتجه عن قوي افقيه او قوي رفع 

وضعف اجهاد التربه نتيجة تشبعها بالمياه يساهم في الانقلاب لان القوة الافقيه تؤدي الي حدوث ضغط في جهة وشد في جهة اخري ولو كانت التربه قويه جهة الانقلاب والخوازيق في تلك الجهه قادره علي تحمل الاجهادات الضاغطه عليها وعلي التربه بسبب تلك القوة الافقيه لما حدث الانهيار -

وايضا لو كانت الخوازيق الموجوده في جهة الشد قادرة علي تحمل الاجهادات الشاده المؤثرة عليها لما حدث انهيار في الخوازيق نفسها - وكذلك لو ان قوة الاحتكاك المقاومة للقوي الشاده في تلك الجهه بين الخوازيق والتربه كانت كافيه لما حدث انزلاق لخوازيق بطول اكبر ( راجع الصور التي بها رجال الانقاذ ستجد ان هناك خوازيق بطول اكبر منزلقه من التربه وتبدو وكانها كانت مدفونه في المياه وليست في التربه )

وفي النهايه المشكله واضح جدا انها مشكله تربه وعدم دراستها جيداً مع متطلبات الامان الخاصه بالمنشأ واساساته

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## علي البلوي (4 يوليو 2009)

مساء الخير سقوط هذه البنايه فيها عده اسباب منها ضعف التربه وقله ابعاد الحفريات للاسس لان عرض الاسس قليل جدا حسب ما مبين في الصوره وكذلك قطر الاعمده قليل جدا لذلك استخدمت اقطار حديد التسليح صغيره ومبين استخدمت بطريقه اقتصاديه على حساب متانه الاسس لذلك نجحت في الطوابق وفشلت في الاسس والاعمده الجوفه كانت ضيفه ايضا.فكان من الممكن استخدام العمده ذات اقطار كبيره وتكون باعماق اكبر ويكون نوع الاساس مع الاعمده رفت باكبر من الابعاد المستخدمه


----------



## م.إسلام (5 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انت ايه اللي مزعلك كده يا اخ اسلام - كل واحد يقول رأيه في الموضوع حسب خبرته وحسب رؤيته لسبب المشكله وحتي اللي شايف ان الموضوع متفبرك من وجهة نظره ويجب ان تحترم
> 
> ...




هو ده الكلام إلي أنا عاوز أسمعوا و أفهموا , هو ده , إنت زعلان مني بالرغم من إن كل سطر في تعليقي هتلقيني كاتب ( مع احترامي الشديد للكل ) بس ما فيش مشاكل أنا أحب اتعلم من حضرتك و أي حد يتكلم بمنطق , كان لازم يعني أنكشك عشان تعلق على الموضوع يعني و لا إيه ؟؟  أهو أنا كده استفدت جدا من الموضوع , بس لي كذا استفسار , يعني إيه ال end bearing لم تختبر عشان نحكم عليها بالنجاح أو الفشل ؟؟ أمال المبنى متشال إزاي لما ال end bearing لم تختبر ؟؟ و لا فيه حاجه حضرتك قصدك عليها و أنا مقدرتش أفهمها ؟؟ طيب دي الوقتي الشد و الضغط على الخوازيق ده جه منين ؟؟ مش المفروض يكون فيه هبوط متفاوت في الجزء القصير من المبنى عشان يحصل إلي حصل ده و لا أنا غلطان , يا ريت تصححلي المعلومه لو فيها خطأ , طيب لما هو كان فيه ضغط من جهة و شد من جهة أخرى مش المفروض إن الخوازيق دي تقاوم قوى الشد الواقعه عليها حسب التصميم . طيب دي الوقتي لما العمليه دي تحصل ( أقصد الشد ) و يكون الحمل بتاع الشد أكبر من الحمل التصميمي تبقى دي غلطة مين ؟؟ نعمل إيه طيب لو لو أنا عندي ميه حول الخوازيق دي و فعلا الفيضانات أثرت عليها , إيه كان المفروض أخدو معايه في الإعتبار لما يكون فيه ميه و التربه طينيه مره و التربه رمليه مره أخرى , طيب أعمل إيه لو تقرير الجسه بيقول إن فيه ميه بعد منسوب التأسيس و ممتده لمسافه 7 متر مثلا و مش نافع فيها نزح و أنا المفروض ابني على خوازيق , إيه ظروف الخوازيق دي لو التربه رمليه مره و طينيه مره أخرى ؟؟ كدا المبنى وقع من قبل لما ابنيه و لا إيه ؟؟ ياريت تجوبني نقطه نقطه


----------



## hassan111976 (5 يوليو 2009)

أعتقد أن الدراسة لم تكن كافيه لكيفة توضع طبقات الأرض فمن غير الممكن ألا يكون المهندس المصمم
قد درس انقلاب المبنى نتيجة القوى الأفقيه ولكن تقرير التربه كما أعتقد لم يكن كافيا او فيه نقص


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 يوليو 2009)

م.إسلام قال:


> هو ده الكلام إلي أنا عاوز أسمعوا و أفهموا , هو ده , إنت زعلان مني بالرغم من إن كل سطر في تعليقي هتلقيني كاتب ( مع احترامي الشديد للكل ) بس ما فيش مشاكل أنا أحب اتعلم من حضرتك و أي حد يتكلم بمنطق , كان لازم يعني أنكشك عشان تعلق على الموضوع يعني و لا إيه ؟؟  أهو أنا كده استفدت جدا من الموضوع , بس لي كذا استفسار , يعني إيه ال end bearing لم تختبر عشان نحكم عليها بالنجاح أو الفشل ؟؟ أمال المبنى متشال إزاي لما ال end bearing لم تختبر ؟؟ و لا فيه حاجه حضرتك قصدك عليها و أنا مقدرتش أفهمها ؟؟ طيب دي الوقتي الشد و الضغط على الخوازيق ده جه منين ؟؟ مش المفروض يكون فيه هبوط متفاوت في الجزء القصير من المبنى عشان يحصل إلي حصل ده و لا أنا غلطان , يا ريت تصححلي المعلومه لو فيها خطأ , طيب لما هو كان فيه ضغط من جهة و شد من جهة أخرى مش المفروض إن الخوازيق دي تقاوم قوى الشد الواقعه عليها حسب التصميم . طيب دي الوقتي لما العمليه دي تحصل ( أقصد الشد ) و يكون الحمل بتاع الشد أكبر من الحمل التصميمي تبقى دي غلطة مين ؟؟ نعمل إيه طيب لو لو أنا عندي ميه حول الخوازيق دي و فعلا الفيضانات أثرت عليها , إيه كان المفروض أخدو معايه في الإعتبار لما يكون فيه ميه و التربه طينيه مره و التربه رمليه مره أخرى , طيب أعمل إيه لو تقرير الجسه بيقول إن فيه ميه بعد منسوب التأسيس و ممتده لمسافه 7 متر مثلا و مش نافع فيها نزح و أنا المفروض ابني على خوازيق , إيه ظروف الخوازيق دي لو التربه رمليه مره و طينيه مره أخرى ؟؟ كدا المبنى وقع من قبل لما ابنيه و لا إيه ؟؟ ياريت تجوبني نقطه نقطه


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ربنا ما يجيب زعل بينا ابدا يا اخ اسلام - وبعدين من غير نكش ولا حاجه انا لي مشاركتين في الموضوع رقم 14 ورقم 16 قبل موضوع النكش ده  بس واضح انك لم تقرأ كل المشاركات 

ومش معني انك بتقول مع احترامي الشديد لكل المشاركين وبعدين تقول- _يبقى أكيد فيه عوامل خارجيه ليس لها علاقه بالتصميم و التنفيذ تسببت في إللي حصل _- وهو لما تكون عوامل خارجيه ليس لها علاقه بالتصميم او بالتنفيذامال هايكون ليها علاقه بايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بالجمهور مثلاً  ولما تقول _و هو مال التربه الطينيه الموجوده في السطح او حتى الممتده لأعماق معينه و مال قدرة تحمل الخازوق _امال مين اللي ماله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

انا حسيت من كلامك وكان المبني بحاله جيده واللي احنا شايفينه ده في الصور مجرد افتراء مننا علي الناس وكأن المبني مصمم علي انه يكون بالوضع الي في الصور ده - يعني هو كده في الرسومات هههههههههه 

ولما تقول _أمال المبنى متشال إزاي لما ال end bearing لم تختبر ؟؟_ المبني في مرحلة التشطيبات و لم يتعرض للحمولات الكامله من احمال حيه لانه ليسه لم يتم استخدامه - ويمكن لو تم استخدامه كان انهار بصورة تانيه لان واضح ان هناك قصور في دراسة التربه وتحديد نوع الاساسات - يعني _end bearing فعلا لم تختبر علي كامل الحموله _

وللحديث بقيه لتكملة الحوار والتحليل ان شاء الله 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا لمشاركتي السابقة ارفق لكم رأي المهندسيين الصينيين بأسباب
انهيار المبنى































Errors in construction procedure were the main cause of the 13-story building on Lianhua Road, Minhang District toppling, Shanghai government officials said Friday at a press conference.
Workers piled excavated earth up to 10 meters high on the north side of the building at Lotus Riverside complex while digging a 4.6-meter underground garage at the same time.
The pressure on both sides moved the foundations horizontally and they were unable to support the building, Huang Rong, director of the Shanghai Construction and Communication Commission, told a packed press conference.
The building toppled at about 6am on June 27. One worker was killed.
There was no problem with the geological survey, design or construction materials, officials said.
After three days of emergency work, the garage has been filled with earth and the pile of earth outside is now only half a meter high.

The surrounding apartment houses have been declared structurally sound and safe.​
An official investigation into the collapse of an unfinished building in Shanghai has said that the accident was due to the construction company's "ignorance", rather than flaws in the design or building materials. However, the report stopped short of apportioning blame, and has been criticised for failing to address key issues. 


The report said the collapse was caused by earth, excavated to make a 4.6-metre deep pit for an underground car park alongside the building, being piled to depths of up to 10 metres on the other side of the structure. The weight of the pile created a "pressure differential" which led to a shift in the soil structure, eventually weakening the foundations and causing them to fail. This situation "may" have been aggravated by several days of heavy rain leading up to the collapse, but investigators would not say whether this was a crucial factor. The report said the construction company - Shanghai Zhongxin Construction - "did not consider clearly" that the earth pile could have such a devastating effect. 
Investigators stopped short of saying whether the company's errors were negligent or easily avoidable. However, they stressed that the building's foundations and construction materials all complied with the city's building regulations. 
Huang Rong , director of the Shanghai Urban Construction and Communications Council, said inspections had shown that none of the remaining 10 apartment blocks was in immediate danger. "The surrounding buildings are now stable," he said. "The safety inspection of these homes will be the second phase of our professional team's work."
Jiang Huancheng , an architect and a lead investigator for the report, said it had been an "enormous shock" to see the site for the first time. "In my 46 years in the industry, I have never seen or heard of this," he said. "To put it simply this was ignorance leading to rashness. We need to take this accident as an important lesson ... and ensure that it does not happen again."
Several days before the release of the report, Wu Hang , Mr Jiang's assistant, accused the construction company of incompetence and lacking "common sense". Mr Wu said the investigation had found there had been no structures to support the walls of the car park pit, and this had been a key factor contributing to the accident. 




(1) An underground garage was being dug on the south side, to a depth of 4.6 meters
(2) The excavated dirt was being piled up on the north side, to a height of 10 meters
(3) The building experienced uneven lateral pressure from south and north
(4) This resulted in a lateral pressure of 3,000 tonnes, which was greater than why the pilings could tolerate. Thus the building toppled over in the southerly direction.




​First, the apartment building was constructed





Then the plan called for an underground garage to be dug out.
The excavated soil was piled up on the other side of the building.





Heavy rains resulted in water seeping into the ground.





The building began to shift and the concrete pilings were snapped
due to the uneven lateral pressures.





The building began to tilt.





And thus came the eighth wonder of the world.​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ​ 
الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع لطرحه والشكر متواصل للزملاء الرائعين الذين ادلو بدلوهم 

 مع تاييدي للراي في ان عدم دراسة طبقات التربة والوضع المحيط ( بوجود نهر ) وتتابع فصول الشتاء والصيف للمنطقة مما يترتب عليه انتفاخ للتربة الطينية السائدة في الموقع .. هي من العوامل المهمة في هذه الحادثة .. 

الصورة التالية /






توضح ان هنالك عمليات حفر على جانب المبنى وقد علمت ان هذه الحفريات بلغت عمق 4-5 متر من خلال تقرير الحادثة والذي ارجئ البت في السبب الرئيسي الى ما بعد البحث والدراسة . 

- الشكل الذي امامنا من انقلاب للمبنى يوضح ان السبب لم يكن زلزال او احمال اضافية راسة على المبنى ( over load ) .. 

- بل ان السبب المرجح لمثل هذه الحالة هي غالبا نتيجة upleft load اي ان الضغط جاء من اسفل المبنى .. 

من قرائتي لمرجع في تصميم وتنفيذ الاوتاد اقتبس هذه الفقرات / 

Vertical piles are used to restrain buildings against uplift caused by the swelling of clay soils. انتفاخ التربة​In sub-tropical countries where there is a
wide difference in seasonal climatic conditions, _i.e. _a hot dry summer and a cool wet winter, the soil zone affected by
seasonal moisture changes can extend to a depth of several metres below the ground surface. In clay soils these changes
cause the ground surface to alternately rise and fall with a differential movement of 50mm or more. 

The depth to which these
swelling (or alternate swelling and shrinkage) movements can occur, usually makes the use of piled foundations taken below
the zone of soil movements more economical and technically 
more suitable than deep strip or pad foundations.​هذه النقطة مهمة وهي ان في حالات التربة الطينية القابلة للانتفاخ يجب دراسة العمق التي تتاثر به هذه التربة ومن ثم تصميم القواعد لتنفذ اسفل هذا العمق بشكل افضل من تنفيذ اساسات شريطية ​​Vertical piles must have a sufficient depth of penetration to resist uplift forces by the development of skin friction in the soil
beneath the zone of soil movements ​وهنا الاوتاد الراسية يجب ان تكون عميقة كفاية لمقاومة قوة الضغط من الاسفل . وذلك لتامين قوة احتكاك اكبر مع طبقات التربة .​​
.
The most frequent situation necessitating design and against lateral and uplift forces occurs when the piles are required to
restrain forces causing the sliding or overturning of structures. Lateral forces may be imposed by earth pressure by the wind  by waves and floating ice earthquakes, ​وهنا ,, ان من الحالات الواجب تصميم الاوتاد فيها على مقاومة الضغط الجانبي والضغط من الاسفل هي عند نعرض هذه الاوتاد لمثل هذه القوة كضغط التربة او زلازل زمنها ايضا وجود ضغط مائي كالذي حصل في هذا المشروع .. ​
A vertical pile has a very low resistance to lateral loads and, for economy, substantial
loadings are designed to be resisted by groups of inclined or raking piles Thus in
the horizontal force can be resolved into two components, producing an axial compressive force in pile A and a
tensile force in pile B​​​وهنا الاوتاد الراسية بشكل عام مقاومتها ضعيفة للقوى الافقية ولذلك لمثل هذه الحالات يفضل استخدام الاواتد المائلة او ما يسمى براكينج بايل كما في الصورة المرفقة . ​


​​​​​​
وهنالك نقطة مهمة جدا يجب اخذها في عين الاعتبار في تصميم الاوتاد لكلا الحالتين - الضغط الراسي ( compression ) والضغط من اسفل upleft load .. / وهي ان مقاومة الاوتاد لل upleft load ( في التربة الغير متماسكة والطينية ) تقل بمقدار من 30 الى 50% عن مقاومتها للضغط الراسي من حمولات المبنى ... وذلك بسبب ان في مراحل التحميل الاولية للمبنى ( الاشهر الاولى في عمر المبنى المكتمل ) تتطبق الحولات المقدرة على المبنى ومن ثم على الاوتاد والذي تقاومه من خلال احتكاكها بطبقات التربة المحيطة side friction ( حسب طريقة تصميم البايل ) ...

 وبالتالي فعند وجود قوى ضاغطة من الاسفل upleft load كالحالة المتمثلة هنا بوجود مياه النهر .. ستقل قوى الاحتكاك هذه الى النصف تقريبا .. مما يستدعى اخذ ذلك بعين الاعتبار عن التصميم باضاغة عامل امان يقدر ب ثلاثة اضعاف ال ultimate load المطبق من حمولات المبنى ... 


وملخص الامر 

 ان المشكلة الاساية حصلت نتيجة لسببين / 

1- الحفريات بجانب المبنى والواصل عمقها الى 4 - 5 امتار ( لانشاء مواقف سيارات ) وبالتالي الكشف عن طبقات التربة المحيطة بالقواعد وجزء من الاوتاد .. ونعلم مدى الضرر الذي قد يسببه هذا الامر على الاساسات .. 
ناخيك عن ترك الاوتاد في الجزء المكشوف دون اي تلامس من التربة وبالتالي انعدام قوى الاحتكاك المقاومة . 

2- ان هذه الحفريات ( وهي على الجهة المحاذية للنهر ) تسببت في ان مياه النهر قد ضغطت وتراكمت اسفل وعلى محيط المبنى ... ( ومن الممكن انهيار في ضفة النهر ) 

الامر الذي تسبب في قوى ضاغطة جانبية وقوة ضاغطة من الاسفل upleft load  اقوى من قدرة تحمل هذه الاوتاد والتي انكشف جزء منها نتيجة الحفريات ,, 


اذا الاجراءات الخاطئ من جهة المنفذ هو / الحفر بجوار المبنى القائم الى منسوب اسفل القواعد ( 4 متر ) ... وبجانب ضفة النهر ... 

وان الاوتاد لم تصمم كفاية لمقاومة مثل هذه الحالة كما الشرح الذي تقدمت به اعلاه . ​هذا رايي الشخصي و قد بنيته على معلومات هندسية ومراجع بالاضافة الى صور الحادثة ومعومات عن عملية الحفر التي تمت بجانبة ...
وتقبلوا تحياتي ​​​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 يوليو 2009)

مهندس رزق / وضعت مشاركتي اثناء وضع مشاركتك وبالتالي لم اتمكن من الاطلاع عليها قبل تحرير مشاركتي .. 

 شاكر لك هذا المعلومات المقدمة والتي لم احصل عليها في البحث عن الحادثة ( الا اللهم معلومة عن وجود عمليات حفر بجانب المبنى كما ذكرت ) . 

وبعد قرائة التقرير بلا شك ان الامور اتضحت ..


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 يوليو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> استكمالا لمشاركتي السابقة ارفق لكم رأي المهندسيين الصينيين بأسباب
> انهيار المبنى
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشكور جداً يا باشمهندس رزق علي هذه المعلومات القيمه - واعتقد ان اول صورة في مشاركتك لم تكن متاحه في الموضوع الاصلي والتي اوضحت الفارق الكبير والرهيب في المنسوب بين جهة الانهيار والجهة الاخري والناتج بسبب اعمال الحفر 

ولكن لا اعتقد ان ضغط التربه المكومه في الجزء الاعلي من الارض المحيطه بالمبني يؤدي الي تحطم الخوازيق - لان واضح من التقرير انهم بيعتبروا ان ضغط التربه هو الذي ادي الي حركة المبني وبالتالي تم تحطيم الخوازيق 

انما نظراً ان المبني ارتفاعه 13 طابق فحتما معرض لرياح ولو قليله جداً نسبياً فتاثير تلك القوي الجانبيه الناتجه عن الرياح ( والتي ستكون محصلتها كبيره جداًوهائله نظراً لان الرياح مؤثرة علي الجانب الطولي للمبني او الواجهة الكبيره- 

 مع وجود قوة الضغط الناتجه عن تكوم الاتربه الناتجه عن مخلفات الحفر في نفس جهة تاثير الرياح - 

مع ضعف المقاومة الجانبيه للتربه في جهة الانهيار نتيجة اعمال الحفر وازالة تلك التربه المقاومة 

 - مع وجود المياه بصورة كبيره مما ادي الي حدوث نحر في التربه وجرف حبيبات التربه الي المنسوب المنخفض جهة الحفر كل هذا ادي الي حدوث الانهيار في الخوازيق 






يعني مثلا هذه الصورة غير مقنعه ان يكون سبب الكسر في البايلات هو ضغط التربه علي البايلات لان المساحه التي يتم الضغط فيها من التربه علي البايل هي جزؤ من المساحه الجانبيه للبايل وهي مساحه قليل جداً وبالتالي فالفراغات الموجوده بين البايلات ستؤدي الي تقليل تاثير القوة الضاغطه من التربه - بالاضافه الي اننا اذا اردنا كسر البايل في تلك المنطقة فانا سنحتاج الي قوة هائله لان البايل معرض لاحمال المبني الميته بارتفاع 13 طابق - ولا يمكن الحصول علي هذه القوة من الضغط الجانبي الناتجه عن التربه 

وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (5 يوليو 2009)

*قل رايك واحترم اساتذتنا الكبار.........لو سمحت اخى الكريم*



م.إسلام قال:


> يا جماعة الخير أحب أقول أكثر من نقطه , أولا مش معقول يعني إن الخوازيق دي اتصممت و اتراجعت و اتنفذت و تم الإشراف على التنفيذ و كل حاجه و يجي واحد أو اتنين ( مع احترامي الشديد للكل ) يقول إن الخواويق دي متصممه غلط !! يعني متصممه غلط يعني , يعني مكتب مهندسين بحالو مافيهوش واحد يوحد ربنا يفهم في تصميم الخوازيق , و يعني إيه عدد الخوازيق مش كفايه , هو العدد في اللمون و لا إيه ؟؟ و لا المطلوب من المهندس المصمم إنو يردم الأرض خوازيق عشان تعجب !! و يعني إيه القطر بتاع الخازوق مش كفايه و صغير ؟؟ هو مين إلي يقول كده المصمم و لا حد تاني ؟؟ , لو تلاحظوا في الصور هتلاقوا إن المبنى إلي وقع ده فيه حوليه مباني شبهو إن لم تكن مثله تماما فلماذا لم تنهار ؟؟ و يعني إيه الحديد في الخازوق مش كفايه ؟؟ و إيه إلي عرفك أصلا ما يمكن يكون دا نوع من الخزازيق محدش أو قليل من الناس إلي يعرفوه ( مع احترامي الشديد للكل ) , يبقى أكيد فيه عوامل خارجيه ليس لها علاقه بالتصميم و التنفيذ تسببت في إللي حصل و هو مال التربه الطينيه الموجوده في السطح او حتى الممتده لأعماق معينه و مال قدرة تحمل الخازوق , ماهو كده كده الخازوق بينقل الحمل بتاع العمود للطبقات إلي تقدر تشيل , دا بالعكس دا ممكن يكون التصميم على end bearing فقط و الfriction خدوا معاه saftey لأن التربه طينيه , يبقى إيه دخل إن التربه الطينيه ضعيفه أو مش ضعيفه , و مافيش داعي يا جماعه للتعليقات إللي ملهاش لازمه إللي فيها سخريه , إحنا مهندسين و ممكن أي واحد فينا يتعرض لنفس الموقف ده و أكبر منو كمان , يا ريت حد يا جماعه يرد علي هو أنا بتكلم غلط و لا إيه ؟؟


 
اخى م اسلام 
اراك تداخلت فى الموضوع باندفاع غير عادى مهاجما ومتهكما على اخوتك الاعزاء فى المنتدى بلغة تهكمية غير لائقة (( ويجى واحد......هو العدد اللى فى اللمون....مافيش داعى......اللى مالهاشلازمة..)) .....اخى ترفع بلغتك لمستوى هذا المنتدى المحترم,,,,, كان من الاجدى لك ان تقل رايك او تسكت , مثل هذه المواضيع ننتظرها بفارغ الصبر لانها تكشف لنا المشاكل الهندسية وهى فرصة لنا لنعرف آراء مهندسينا الكبار وننهل من علمهم الغزي وتجاربهم العميقة.
اخى م اسلام 
انتبه هذا المنتدى عبارة عن جامعة مجانية خاصة فى مجال العمل الهندسى العصرى ما لا ندرسه فى الجامعات العربية.
ان مشاركات اساتذة عظام مثل م رزق حجاوى وم محمد زايد وم محى لهى فرصة يجب ان يغتنمها مهندسينا الشباب فانا ادين لهم بالكثير منذ ان عرفت هذا الموقع الهام.
ما الذى استغربك فى هذه المشاركات ؟؟ اخ فاضل عرض مشكلة هندسية مهمة ثم تناقش الاخوان ذلك كل من وجهة نظره الهندسى على حسب خبرته قابل للخطا ا والصواب طبيعة البشر......فلماذا تتعجب من ذلك .
اخى يجب ان نتداول ارائنا المفيدة فى اطار من الاحترام المتبادل واحترام الراى الاخر دون تهكم او تقليل


----------



## كمال محمد (5 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا جزيلا على مشاركاتكم ومداخلاتكم القيمة التي أفادتني كثيرا،وأتمنى أن يكون الموضوع مجالا للبحث والمعرفة وليس للخصومات والزعل لأني عن جد حزين بسبب تحول الموضوع إلى مجال للخصومة بدلا من المنفعة

بانتظار مشاركات أخرى


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 يوليو 2009)

مافيش خصومة ولا حاجه ان شاء الله - بس الاخ اسلام كان متحمس شويه وماكانشي يقصد الكلام اللي فهمه الاخ ياسر - وكلنا اخوة وكلنا نستفيد من المشاركه في مواضيع المنتدي - ونسال الله ان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 يوليو 2009)

> يعني مثلا هذه الصورة غير مقنعه ان يكون سبب الكسر في البايلات هو ضغط التربه علي البايلات لان المساحه التي يتم الضغط فيها من التربه علي البايل هي جزؤ من المساحه الجانبيه للبايل وهي مساحه قليل جداً وبالتالي فالفراغات الموجوده بين البايلات ستؤدي الي تقليل تاثير القوة الضاغطه من التربه - بالاضافه الي اننا اذا اردنا كسر البايل في تلك المنطقة فانا سنحتاج الي قوة هائله لان البايل معرض لاحمال المبني الميته بارتفاع 13 طابق - ولا يمكن الحصول علي هذه القوة من الضغط الجانبي الناتجه عن التربه


السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخ محي على مشاركتك اما بخصوص سبب الانهيار فقد كان بسبب ان التربة طينية ومشبع بالمياه وهذه الحالة تؤدي الى الي تخفيض قدرة التحمل والى تحفيض قوى القص للتربة نتيجة للوزن الردن الردم على الناحية اليمين والحفريات على الجهة اليسار وبدء انهيار سطح التربة من الجهة اليسار ادى ذلك الى تشكيل مخروط الانهيار والذي يبدأ من الجهة اليمين تحت منطقة الردم الى بداية الحفريات في الجهة اليسار وبالتالى تحرك كامل التربه ضمن هذا المخروط نحور اليسار والى ادى الى انهيار الاوتاد.


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مشكور جداً يا باشمهندس رزق علي هذه المعلومات القيمه - واعتقد ان اول صورة في مشاركتك لم تكن متاحه في الموضوع الاصلي والتي اوضحت الفارق الكبير والرهيب في المنسوب بين جهة الانهيار والجهة الاخري والناتج بسبب اعمال الحفر
> 
> ...


 









 اتفق معاك مهندس محي ان السبب مو وراء انقلاب المبنى من الصعب ان ينحصر فقط بضغط كومة الردم على يمين المبنى الناتج من اعمال حفريات لمواقف السيارات على يسار المبنى ... 

بل ارجح ان ما ساعد على الانهيار هو هو وجود المياه اسفل المبنى / سواء مياه الامتار و من مياه النهر المجاور مما تسبب في ضغط جانبي كبير بالاضافة اني ارجح ان قوة ضغط من الاسفل ( بسبب المياه وطبيعة التربة ) upleft كما ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة .. مع حفر التربة لاسفل منسوب التاسيس ... ادى ذلك الى عملية الانقلاب .. 

ولكن نرى من الصورة ان المباني المجاورة تتخذ نفس وضعية المبنى المنهار وهي تقع على ضفة النهر بالاضافة ان عملية الحفريات على يساراها لمواقف السيارات قد تمت بالفعل كما هو الحال في المبنى المنهار !!!!! 

والغريب ان التقرير الذي نقله لنا المهندس رزق مفاده ايضا ان الجهات المختصة تفيد بان وضع هذه المباني مستقر ولا خوف عليها !! 
وبواقع الامر ارى بخطورة هذه المباني وبوجوب اتباع خطوات سريعة لمعالجة الامر لها .


----------



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (5 يوليو 2009)

تعليقى الوحيد فى الموضوع ان المبنى وقع زى ميكون مبنى لعبة
متكسرش منه اى حاجة
انا اللى اعرف ان البيت اللى بيقع بيتكسر بيبقى كل حتة فى ناحية
لكن دة وقع زى مهو كدة
سبحان الله


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 يوليو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> اتفق معاك مهندس محي ان السبب مو وراء انقلاب المبنى من الصعب ان ينحصر فقط بضغط كومة الردم على يمين المبنى الناتج من اعمال حفريات لمواقف السيارات على يسار المبنى ...
> 
> بل ارجح ان ما ساعد على الانهيار هو هو وجود المياه اسفل المبنى / سواء مياه الامتار و من مياه النهر المجاور مما تسبب في ضغط جانبي كبير بالاضافة اني ارجح ان قوة ضغط من الاسفل ( بسبب المياه وطبيعة التربة ) upleft كما ذكرت في مشاركتي السابقة .. مع حفر التربة لاسفل منسوب التاسيس ... ادى ذلك الى عملية الانقلاب ..
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلا اخي الكريم م محمد زايد 

اتفق معك م محمد واعتقد ان المسئولين من الممكن ان يكونوا قد اتخذوا اجراءات تعالج الموقف كأن يتم ردم الاجزاء المحفورة بجوار المباني الاخري وازالة الاتربه المكومه في الجهة الاخري وكذلك اضافة مضخات مياه لنزح المياه لتقليل تاثيرها وكل ذلك كاجراءات سريعه لمعالجة الموقف الي ان يتم دراسة الموقف بتاني واتخاذ القرارات المناسبه لتامين المبني علي المدي الطويل 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدبن محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 يوليو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك اخ محي على مشاركتك اما بخصوص سبب الانهيار فقد كان بسبب ان التربة طينية ومشبع بالمياه وهذه الحالة تؤدي الى الي تخفيض قدرة التحمل والى تحفيض قوى القص للتربة نتيجة للوزن الردن الردم على الناحية اليمين والحفريات على الجهة اليسار وبدء انهيار سطح التربة من الجهة اليسار ادى ذلك الى تشكيل مخروط الانهيار والذي يبدأ من الجهة اليمين تحت منطقة الردم الى بداية الحفريات في الجهة اليسار وبالتالى تحرك كامل التربه ضمن هذا المخروط نحور اليسار والى ادى الى انهيار الاوتاد.


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الشكر ليك يا باشمهندس رزق علي مجهوداتك ومشاركاتك المفيده ونسال الله ان يجازيك عنها خيراً


----------



## م.إسلام (5 يوليو 2009)

ياسر عبدالله محمد قال:


> اخى م اسلام
> اراك تداخلت فى الموضوع باندفاع غير عادى مهاجما ومتهكما على اخوتك الاعزاء فى المنتدى بلغة تهكمية غير لائقة (( ويجى واحد......هو العدد اللى فى اللمون....مافيش داعى......اللى مالهاشلازمة..)) .....اخى ترفع بلغتك لمستوى هذا المنتدى المحترم,,,,, كان من الاجدى لك ان تقل رايك او تسكت , مثل هذه المواضيع ننتظرها بفارغ الصبر لانها تكشف لنا المشاكل الهندسية وهى فرصة لنا لنعرف آراء مهندسينا الكبار وننهل من علمهم الغزي وتجاربهم العميقة.
> اخى م اسلام
> انتبه هذا المنتدى عبارة عن جامعة مجانية خاصة فى مجال العمل الهندسى العصرى ما لا ندرسه فى الجامعات العربية.
> ...





إظاهر إنك لم تقرأ تعليقي كويس يا أخ ياسر , لم تقرأ سوى الجانب التهكمي في الموضوع و الصحيح أيضا , لأنو فيه أخ محترم قال إن العدد مش كافي !!!! أمال المطلوب تبقى الخوازيق رادمه الأرض عشان يبقى العدد كافي :9:؟؟ هو أنا حضرتك لما أقول إن مافيش داعي حد يسخر من المهندسين الصينيين لأن كل واحد ممكن يكون معرض للموقف ده أو أكبر منو , هو ده عيب و لا حرام حضرتك و لا إيه ؟:87:؟ دا كده إنت عامل زي إلي بيقول لا تقربو الصلاة !!! طيب كمل الأيه للأخر و افهم المعنى , و كان من باب أولى إن سيادتك إلى جانب الشئ الذي تعتقده إنو سئ في كلامي تذكر جملة ( مع احترامي الشديد للكل ) التي ذكرتها في كل سطر و لا حضرتك طنشتها ؟ :10:, و حضرتك لو شفت تقرير المهندسين الصينيين و قرأت تعليقي كويس هتعرف إنو كلامي كان إلى حد ما صحيح ( ظروف خارجية ليس لها علاقه بالتصميم و التنفيذ :75: ) و هي الحفر بجانب المبنى لمسافه كبيره كافيه لحدوث الإنهيار و ده شئ أعتقد إنو منطقي جدا , يعني لا القطر بتاع الخوازيق صغير و لا الخوازيق قليله و مش كافيه و لا حاجه ملي اتقالت في هذا الإطار , أكرر في هذا الإطار , و إنت لو مصري هتفهم معنى الكلام دا إيه زي ما المهندس محي فهموا كويس و تفضل و تكرم و دافع عني لأنو فاهم معنى الكلام و ما القصد منه , أنا مش محتاج من سيادتك إنك تعرفني إن المنتدى ده محترم , المنتدى ده بيه أو من غيري هيفضل محترم ,,,,,,,,


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (5 يوليو 2009)

م.إسلام قال:


> إظاهر إنك لم تقرأ تعليقي كويس يا أخ ياسر , لم تقرأ سوى الجانب التهكمي في الموضوع و الصحيح أيضا , لأنو فيه أخ محترم قال إن العدد مش كافي !!!! أمال المطلوب تبقى الخوازيق رادمه الأرض عشان يبقى العدد كافي :9:؟؟ هو أنا حضرتك لما أقول إن مافيش داعي حد يسخر من المهندسين الصينيين لأن كل واحد ممكن يكون معرض للموقف ده أو أكبر منو , هو ده عيب و لا حرام حضرتك و لا إيه ؟:87:؟ دا كده إنت عامل زي إلي بيقول لا تقربو الصلاة !!! طيب كمل الأيه للأخر و افهم المعنى , و كان من باب أولى إن سيادتك إلى جانب الشئ الذي تعتقده إنو سئ في كلامي تذكر جملة ( مع احترامي الشديد للكل ) التي ذكرتها في كل سطر و لا حضرتك طنشتها ؟ :10:, و حضرتك لو شفت تقرير المهندسين الصينيين و قرأت تعليقي كويس هتعرف إنو كلامي كان إلى حد ما صحيح ( ظروف خارجية ليس لها علاقه بالتصميم و التنفيذ :75: ) و هي الحفر بجانب المبنى لمسافه كبيره كافيه لحدوث الإنهيار و ده شئ أعتقد إنو منطقي جدا , يعني لا القطر بتاع الخوازيق صغير و لا الخوازيق قليله و مش كافيه و لا حاجه ملي اتقالت في هذا الإطار , أكرر في هذا الإطار , و إنت لو مصري هتفهم معنى الكلام دا إيه زي ما المهندس محي فهموا كويس و تفضل و تكرم و دافع عني لأنو فاهم معنى الكلام و ما القصد منه , أنا مش محتاج من سيادتك إنك تعرفني إن المنتدى ده محترم , المنتدى ده بيه أو من غيري هيفضل محترم ,,,,,,,,


 
اخي العزيز مهندس اسلام / 

اولا" انت زمان ما ظهرت وخاصة في سلسلتك " موضوع هاااام جدا " واعلم اخي اني اكن لك كل الاحترام والمحبة . 

ثانيا" قد يكون المهندس ياسر لم يدرك ما من وراء القصد بمشاركتك ومع اني اقول انها كانت بالامكان ان تكون اخف حدة بتعليقك على بعض الزملاء والاكتفاء بطرح رايك في الموضوع ... 
مع اني شخصيا ادركت المقصود بمشاركتك . 

ثالثا" اختلف معاك / فما حصل ليس عامل خارجي بل هو من فعل المقاول ( الحفر اسفل منسوب التاسيس بجوار المبنى ) وتحت نظر الاستشاري المشرف ... ويالتالي هو خطأ لا غبار عليه . 

رابعا" ومع ذلك لا زلت اشكك ايضا في تصميم هذه الاوتاد وعملية دراسة التربة اثناء مرحلة التصميم ومشاركاتي السابقة وضحت فيها ذلك .. 

خامسا" تقبل تحياتي وخلينا نشوفك في اسئلتك الشيقة ... ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 يوليو 2009)

المهندس محمد زايد قال:


> اخي العزيز مهندس اسلام /
> 
> اولا" انت زمان ما ظهرت وخاصة في سلسلتك " موضوع هاااام جدا " واعلم اخي اني اكن لك كل الاحترام والمحبة .
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الكريم م محمد زايد /الاخ اسلام ليس اسلام مصطفي محمد صاحب الموضوعات الهااااااااامه جداً - تشابه اسماء - رغم ان في تشابه بين الاثنين في اسلوب النقاش الحماسي واللي بيوقع الناس في بعضها :73::75:ههههههههههههه

وتقبلوا جميعاً تحياتي


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (5 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> إيه الحلاوة دي ؟؟؟
> تعليقاتك كلها حلوة كده مفيش تعليق وحش ؟؟؟
> بس أنا أختلف معاك زعيمنا الحبيب في نقطة صغيرة جداً
> وهي إن الصين تعتمد على الكم وليس الكيف أي الجودة
> ...


يا صباح الخير يا عم بشر والله وحشتنى انت واخونا محى
العالم الصينيين دول يا عم يسرقوا الكحل من العين ومبدأ الصناعة عندهم ( موس حلاقة ) عارف يعنى ايه ( موس حلاقة )  يعنى استخدام مرة واحدة بس :68::68: 
لكن حظهم الأسود ان المبنى حتى لم يستخدم مرة واحدة :d
واضح انك اندبيت فى خلاط صناعة صينى وضرب منك بعد ساعتين :75::75:
معلش خيرها فى غيرها وخليك مع المثل القال
الأصلى يعمر والتقليد يدمر :57:​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 يوليو 2009)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> يا صباح الخير يا عم بشر والله وحشتنى انت واخونا محى
> 
> العالم الصينيين دول يا عم يسرقوا الكحل من العين ومبدأ الصناعة عندهم ( موس حلاقة ) عارف يعنى ايه ( موس حلاقة ) يعنى استخدام مرة واحدة بس :68::68:
> لكن حظهم الأسود ان المبنى حتى لم يستخدم مرة واحدة :d
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلا بالزعيم - انت اللي ليك وحشه ياريس - وانا معاك في موضوع الصين ده ماسابوش حاجه الا ودخلوا فيها وضربوا سعرها - حتي الرخام يامؤمن بنص سعره


----------



## م.إسلام (5 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك بعنف مهندس mohey و المهندس محمد زايد على الإيضاحات الكبيره وأنا أعترف إني أقل واحد فيكم و يارب أستفيد و أتعلم و أعتذر عن الأسلوب و الطريقه في الكلام و لكن للأسف الطبع يغلب و لكن عزائي الوحيد إن الأخ المحترم جدا المهندس محي فهني و استوعبني وكذلك الأخ محمد زايد لمحترم جدا


----------



## إسلام علي (5 يوليو 2009)

إتخرجت ولسا النتيجة ما طلعتش يا إسلاااااام ؟
وجبت كام ؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.إسلام (5 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> إتخرجت ولسا النتيجة ما طلعتش يا إسلاااااام ؟
> وجبت كام ؟؟؟؟




أنا مش فاهم حاجه أكيد حضرتك تعرفني ممكن أتعرف عليك ؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 يوليو 2009)

م.إسلام قال:


> أشكرك بعنف مهندس mohey و المهندس محمد زايد على الإيضاحات الكبيره وأنا أعترف إني أقل واحد فيكم و يارب أستفيد و أتعلم و أعتذر عن الأسلوب و الطريقه في الكلام و لكن للأسف الطبع يغلب و لكن عزائي الوحيد إن الأخ المحترم جدا المهندس محي فهني و استوعبني وكذلك الأخ محمد زايد لمحترم جدا


 
ولا يهمك يا عم اسلام واهلا بيك دائماً - وبلاش العنف الزائد اللي في كل حاجه ده وحتي الشكر:d


----------



## م.إسلام (5 يوليو 2009)

و الله أنا حبيتك يا بشمهندس محي و أتمنى إن حضرتك تفيدنا بأراءك و توجهني شخصيا إذا أخطأت , إنت بس محدش تاني d:


----------



## إسلام علي (5 يوليو 2009)

قول النتيجة الأول وأنا أقولك أنا مين


----------



## م.إسلام (5 يوليو 2009)

مفيش نتيجة و الله لسه ما طلعتشش , انت مين يا عم


----------



## بةمو (5 يوليو 2009)

صور تاخذ العقل لكن ارى اختلافا !!!!
وهي ان الصورة الاولى لو نضرت الى القاعدة ماتشوف الpilesلكن في الصور الخريات موجودة


----------



## odwan (5 يوليو 2009)

أقول ماقالته صحيفة الأخبار اليومية

اصابة المهندسين بحالة من الذهول من انهيار مبنى بالصين

في العاصمة الصينية شنغهاي
أخبار العالم
انخلع مبنى حديث البناء مكون من 13 طابقا من أساساته، وافترش الأرض عن آخره، دون أن يتعرض أي طابق من طوابقه ونزافذه الزجاجية إلى خسائر. 
في العاصمة الصينية شنغهاي ووسط أحد مواقع المباني الحديثة انهار المبنى ذو الثلاثة عشر طابقا، انهيارا غريبا، حيث بدا وكأنه قد قطع من على وجه الأرض بسكين، ففي خلال ثوان معدودات مال على جانبه حتى افترش الأرض تماما وهو ما أصاب كبار المهندسين في الصين بحالة من الذهول حيث لم يتمكنوا إلى الآن من توفير مبرر علمي لهذا الانهيار الفريد من نوعه


----------



## كمال محمد (6 يوليو 2009)

يا عم اسلام أبوس ايدك خلاص سامحناك على أسلوبك الحماسي حبتين :73:،ويا أخي ياسر خلاص ازرعها بدقني:57:، وخلاص تصالحوا وخليكم زي الإخوان ،والإختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد في الود :18:قضية.

أحب أن أشير إلى أمر وهو أنه عند حدوث خلل في المنشأ (تشوهات ،انهيارات،....) فإن السبب يكون إما في مرحلة التصميم فالمصمم بشر وقد يرتكب أخطاء، أو في مرحلة التنفيذ أو نتيجة عوامل خارجية محيطة بالمشروع (حفريات وردميات ، فيضانات ،زلازل ورياح مفاجئة كالتسونامي مثلا بسرعات أكبر بكثير من القيم التصميمية للمنطقة،....)،أو نتيجة هذه العوامل مجتمعة ،لذلك ترى أن بعض الزملاء اهتم بالموضوع من ناحية التصميم وآخرين اهتموا بناحية التنفيذ ومجموعة ثالثة ركزت على العوامل المحيطة وهذه كلها اجتهادات منطقية .

لو تابعت الأخبار في الصين فإنك تجد أن الخبراء انقسموا لثلاثة أقسام بعضهم لمراجعة التصميم وآخرين للتنفيذ وآخرين للعوامل الخارجية.


أشكركم على مشاركاتكم الرائعة وأتمنى أن تتحفونا بالمزيد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المناقشات المفيدة الاكثر من رائعة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
هو انا طبعا لسة موصلتش لخبرة حضراتكو ولا حتى واحد من عشرة منها
بس عندى تعليق صغير على الصور التوضيحية اللى جابها البش مهندس

( هو انا قريت ان المبنى دة كان لسة بيتشطب ولم يسكن به احد * اقصد انه مازال جديدا
يعنى ملحقش يحصل كللللللللللللللللل التأكلات دية )


----------



## كمال محمد (9 يوليو 2009)

بارك اله فيكم أختي أميرة وأختي عاشقة الهندسة على مروركم الطيب،بس أنا ما فهمت وجهت نظرك يا أختي عاشقة الهندسة (ماذا تعنين بالتأكلات ديه)؟؟؟


----------



## ابو حسنين (9 يوليو 2009)

في المرفقات تجدون التحليل الهندسي لانقلاب بناية في الصين


----------



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (9 يوليو 2009)

انا اقصد ان حضراتكو عندما فسرتم انقلاب المبنى
الاخ قال نتيجة الحفر وبالتالى تاكل التربة الطينية الموجودة تحت المبنى ؟
فهللللللللللللللل معقولة كل دة هيحصل والمبنى لسة جديد اصلا؟


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (9 يوليو 2009)

made in china بجد المفروض نبعتلهم كام مهندس من عندنا يعلموهم الهندسة علي حق 
القص حصل في الخوزيق والخوازيق ديه مفيهاش حديد تسليح شكل المقاول اللي عنده حرامي


----------



## كمال محمد (9 يوليو 2009)

أختي العزيزة عاشقة الهندسة ،الموضوع ليس له علاقة بكون المبنى قديم أو حديث،ما ذكره بعض الإخوة من أن الانهيار بسبب الحفر قصدوا به (الحفر المجاور للقسيمة) والذي قام به مهندسون آخرون ليس لهم علاقة بالمبنى المنهار، وذلك من اجل إنشاء مبنى آخر مجاور،وبالتالي وكما تعرفين أن الأحمال عندما تنتقل من الأساسات إلى التربة فإنها تتوزع وفقا لما يسمى ب Soil Stress bulb بمعنى آخر لا ينتقل الحمل رأسيا فقط من القاعدة (الأساس)إلى التربة وإنما جانبيا أيضا.
فإذا ما قمت بحفر جزء من التربة ملاصق للمبنى ولم تقومي بعمل التدعيمات اللازمة لحماية المباني المجاورة سوف تحدث مثل هذه الانهيارات

أرجو أنني قدرت أوصلك المعلومة،وشكرا لمرورك وسؤالك


----------



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (9 يوليو 2009)

تمام كدة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا المسألة اصبحت واضحة


----------



## ابو حسنين (10 يوليو 2009)

ابو حسنين قال:


> في المرفقات تجدون التحليل الهندسي لانقلاب بناية في الصين



انا بشكر المهندس انس الي نقل الموضوع هنا

شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس انس


----------



## كمال محمد (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لمروركم،وبارك الله فيك أخي أبوحسنين على مشاركتك ،والشكر أخيرا لحبيبنا الغالي المهندس أنس عل جهوده الطيبة


----------



## TAREK MOUSA (10 يوليو 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> الأوتاد ( الخوازيق ) pile في هذا المبنى يتضح انها بركاست بايب بايل و المبنى هو مبنى صلب و الانهيار تم
> بواسطة القص للبايل و المبنى يتضح أنه من الجدران الحرسانية الصلبة .حيث أعتقد أن البايل لم تدرس تحت تأثير القص و ذلك يتضح من خلال المقطع المفرغ
> للبايب بايل . هذا و العلم عند الله .
> و اليلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته




أخى الخوازيق قويه جدا فى نقل الأحمال الرأسيه إلى التربه التى تستطيع تحمل الأحمال و تعمل كعامل مساعد مفيد مع اللبشه بشكل عام و بالأخص فى التربه الطفليه و الطينيه....و لكنها ليست قويه أمام الأحمال الأفقيه كأحمال القص و لكن أذا تم تسليحها أو صب الخرسانه فى قيسون صلب ذات سمك مناسب تعطيها حمايه إلى حد بعيد من الأحمال الأفقيه و لكن يبقى طولها التصميمى هو المشكله لأن أغلب التصميمات تتجاهل القوى الأفقيه الناتجه عن الزلازل.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ااخواني الكرام 

مازلت غير مقتنع ببعض مما ورد ذكره في التقرير الخاص بالتحقيق في اسباب انهيار المبني -لان اصابة او انهيار الخوازيق لا تؤدي الي الانقلاب وانما تؤدي الي السقوط في المكان - زي ماواحد يكون واقف ويصاب في قدمه فمن الطبيعي ان يسقط علي الارض في مكانه ولا ينقلب 

اعتقد ان هاتين الصورتبن غير منطقتين في التتابع - يعني لو حدث وانكسرت الخوازيق بسبب ضغط التربه او لاي سبب آخر كما هو في الصورة الاولي لحدث انهيار راسي للمبني لاسفل قبل ان يحدث الانقلاب 

ارجو ابداء رايكم في هذا الكلام 

وشكرا 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــــد_


----------



## جاابر (11 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيكن الف عافي على هالموضوع الرائع عنجد..شكرا لصاحب الموضوع و لجميع المهندسين على التعليق


----------



## م.إسلام (14 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ااخواني الكرام
> 
> ...




تمام , بس ده في حالة إن لو الإنسان ده ماشي على أرض مستويه , لكن لو عندي حفره و حد خبطني على رجاي من تحت استحاله أقع في مكاني لازم أنقلب


----------



## mohy_y2003 (14 يوليو 2009)

م.إسلام قال:


> تمام , بس ده في حالة إن لو الإنسان ده ماشي على أرض مستويه , لكن لو عندي حفره و حد خبطني على رجاي من تحت استحاله أقع في مكاني لازم أنقلب


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اهلا حاج اسلام - يقدر حد يخبطك علي رجلك وكمان فوق حفره واحنا موجودين - هي سايبه ولا ايه :60::58:هههههههههههههه

ارجع للصورة يا اخ اسلام اللي قبل الصورة اللي فيها الانقلاب ستجد ان المبني واقف في مكانه مع ان اجزاء الخوازيق منفصله عن بعضها - ولو حللت الصورة بدقه تلاقي ان الكلام ده صعب حدوثه لان المبني يبدو وكانه واقف علي التربه - ولو الكسر تم بنفس الاسلوب الم>كور في التقرير فكان من الاولي انقلاب المبني للجهة الاخري -يعني المفروض ان يكون الانقلاب عكس اتجاه القوة المؤثره 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــد_


----------



## كمال محمد (14 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لمشاركتكم


----------



## مسلم جعفري (14 يوليو 2009)

يابه ما معقولة أكو بناية تسقط وما تتفلش شيابيكها ولا ينصدعلها حايط شلكم ابهل قشمرة... مو انتو مهندسين وبالك عني


----------



## م.إسلام (15 يوليو 2009)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اهلا حاج اسلام - يقدر حد يخبطك علي رجلك وكمان فوق حفره واحنا موجودين - هي سايبه ولا ايه :60::58:هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



الله يكرمك يا بشمهندس موحي , بس عندي تعليق صغير , أعتقد إنها قلبت الناحية دي مش الناحية التانيه عشان جوانب الحفر غير مسنوده فحصل انهيار للتربه الطينيه و لو شفت الصوره فعلا هتلاقي إن في جزء من المبنى في الهوا ما فيش تحتوا تربه مما يعزز فكره الإنقلاب في الإتجاه ده


----------



## هديل السعودي (23 يوليو 2009)

انا اعتقد ان الخلل هو في تصميم الpileوالبناية نفسها فقط لانه لو لاحظنا ان المباني التي خلفها 
هي بنفس الطول والعرض وعلى نفس التربة!!!!!!!!!!!
يمكن لم تنفذ pile على العمق القرر لها في المخططات!!!!!!!!!


----------



## كمال محمد (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الأفكار والآراء،وشكرا لتواصلك معنا يا أخ إسلام


----------



## خالد قدورة (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين يا جماعة على هذه المساهمات القيمة


----------



## م.إسلام (25 يوليو 2009)

كمال محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيكم على هذه الأفكار والآراء،وشكرا لتواصلك معنا يا أخ إسلام



يا باشا و الله أنا أسعد واحد بالمشاركة في موضوعك القيم و لا أستطيع إنكار الإستفاده فقد استفدت كثيرا من الموضوع و الأراء المختلفة و اتمنى ان تستمر في تلك النوعية من المواضيع لما فيها من استفاده كبيره


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 يوليو 2009)

م.إسلام قال:


> الله يكرمك يا بشمهندس موحي , بس عندي تعليق صغير , أعتقد إنها قلبت الناحية دي مش الناحية التانيه _عشان جوانب الحفر غير مسنوده فحصل انهيار للتربه الطينيه_ و لو شفت الصوره فعلا هتلاقي إن في جزء من المبنى في الهوا ما فيش تحتوا تربه مما يعزز فكره الإنقلاب في الإتجاه ده


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته / اهلا يا اخ اسلام 

بما ان المبني مرتكز علي خوازيق فان هذه الخوازيق ستكون احدي ثلاثة انواع 

_1- ان تكون خوازيق تحميل عند نهايتها end bearing piles_ 

وفي هذه الحاله لا يهمنا سند جوانب الحفر من عدمه لان الاحمال منتقله من المبني الي الخوازيق ومن خلال الخوازيق فانها تنتقل الي الطبقه الصلبه من التربه عند نهاية الخوازيق والتي ترتكز عليها هذه الخوازيق - زي كده ما يكون عندك اعمده في البيسمنت او البدروم وغير مربوطه بحوائط مباني او خرسانه فهل تلك الاعمده لا تنقل احمالها الي الاساسات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اكيد لا طبعا بتنقل احمالها عادي جدا - يبقي سواء ان التربه عند جوانب الحفر مسنوده او غير مسنوده او غير موجوده اصلا فان هذا لا يؤثر علي الخوازيق - حتي انهيار هذه التربه كما جاء في التقرير - من وجهة نظري لا يمكن ان يؤدي الي كسر الخوازيق بهذا الشكل لانه سيحتاج الي قوة هائله لكي يحدث هذا الكسر 

يبقي التحليل السليم والمنطقي في هذه الحاله - من وجهة نظري المتواضعه طبعاً ويحتمل الصواب والخطأ - هو ان يكون الحفر الذي تم بعمق 5 متر مع وجود الماء المنهمر ادي الي تقليل مقاومة التربه عند الطبقه الصلبه المرتكز عليها الخوازيق في هذه المنطقه مما ادي الي حدوث هبوط في تلك الخوازيق - لان احنا عارفين ان جهد التربه المشبعه بيقل بقيمة جهد المياه يعني المياه بتعمل تقليل لجهد التربه بقيمة واحد صحيح وهو قيمة دفع المياه لاعلي بسبب تشبع التربه بالمياه 

- وطبعا هذا الهبوط ادي الي حركة الخوازيق وبالتالي ادي الي ميل المبني جهة الحفر وهذا الميل بدوره ادي الي تولد عزوم علي الخوازيق لم تستطيع تحملها وبالتالي حدث الكسر نتيجة تلك العزوم وهذا ما ادي الي الانهيار 



يتبع ................


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 يوليو 2009)

نستكمل باذن الله باقي انواع الخوازيق التي من الممكن ان تكون قد تم التصميم علي اساسها 


_2- ان تكون خوازيق تحميل عند نهايتها بالاضافه الي ان يكون الاحتكاك مع التربه مساهماً في تحسين مقاومة الخوازيق friction and end bearing piles _

وهنا الوضع سيختلف حيث ان اعتبار الاحتكاك مع التربه بمحاذاة المساحه الخارجيه للخازوق مقاوم في نقل الاحمال الواقعه علي الخازوق فان الحفر الذي تم بارتفاع 5 متر قد قلل من قيمة القوة المقاومة والناتجه عن الاحتكاك مع التربه - لان التربه نفسها اصبحت غير موجوده وبالتالي فان مقاومه الخازوق تاثرت بالنقصان بسبب هذا الحفر في المنطقة المحفورة مع وجود المياه ايضاً يؤدي الي حدوث هبوط في الخوازيق في تلك المنطقة وبالتالي يحدث الميل في المبني نتيجة هذا الهبوط ومن ثم تتولد العزوم وبالتالي يحدث الكسر في الخوازيق جهة المنطقة المحفورة 


_3- ان تكون خوازيق احتكاك فقط_ - وهذا مستبعد لان ارتفاع الخازوق كما جاء في التقرير حوالي 10 متر كما ان قطره صغير نسبياً وبالتالي فالمساحه الجانبيه للخازوق قليله نسبياً ولا يمكن ان تكون هي التي تقاوم الاحمال الواقعه علي الخوازيق بمفردها......... وارتفاع المبني عالي مما يعني ان الاحمال لا يمكن مقاومتها بالاحتكاك فقط 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــــــد_


----------



## mbakir88 (25 يوليو 2009)

انهيار فظيع ولكن يوجد شي غير منطقي


----------



## ابراهيم البلتاجي (25 يوليو 2009)

الملاحظه هنا ال شايفهه
ان المنظومه لكل المنشأت المجاوره واحده عدد ادوار /واجهات/منطقه واحده/اكييد نفس الاساسات
و لكن المعلومه المخصوصه ان لم يسكن بعد
و من المعروف ان الحاله القصوى المؤثره عل المنِشأ من رياح او زلازل عند عدم تحميله ب الحمل المتحرك
لذلك كان الانهيار لعدم تحمل الخوازيق لقوى القص (عيب تنفيذى عل الارجح)


----------



## كمال محمد (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لمشاركاتكم القيمة ،وشكرا على الشرح أخي محيي .

بصراحة يا م.اسلام إن مشاركات الإخوة والأخوات الزملاء هم من أعطوا للموضوع جماله وأهميته وإلا لكان خبرا عاديا يمر عليه الإخوة مرور الكرام


----------



## mohy_y2003 (26 يوليو 2009)

كمال محمد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لمشاركاتكم القيمة ،وشكرا على الشرح أخي محيي .
> 
> بصراحة يا م.اسلام إن مشاركات الإخوة والأخوات الزملاء هم من أعطوا للموضوع جماله وأهميته وإلا لكان خبرا عاديا يمر عليه الإخوة مرور الكرام


 
عفواً يا اخ كمال - وتلك المواقف ودراستها جيداً ومناقشتها هي التي تزيد خبرة المهندس وخاصة عند تعدد الاراء حيث يتم النظر للمشكله ودراستها من زوايا عديده حسب خبرات كل مهندس 
وجزاكم الله خيراً جميعا ونفعنا واياكم بما علمنا


----------



## abodi2006 (26 يوليو 2009)

*أنا مع رأي م . رزق حجاوي انهيار المبنى (انقلابه ) بسبب عدم تحمله لدفع الرياح أو بمعنى أصح لا توجد ممانعة للإنقلاب التي سببت شد للبايلات (الأوتاد ) في الواجهة العريضة من المبنى وبسبب قلة الإحتكاك مع التربة وضعف مقطع الوتد من حيث البيتون أو حديد التسليح تسبب ذلك بإنقلاب المبنى . ( والله أعلم )
مع الشكر لجميع الزملاء*


----------



## خلدون الجنابي (26 يوليو 2009)

نحن نسمي piles ركائز مفردة ركيزة هذة الحادثة حصلت على مااعتقد كالتالي ........... التربة طينية ...الحمل لم يكن مركزيآ بل طرفيآ اي في الاتجاة الذي انقلبت علية البناية اي انة حصل نزول تفاضلي difrention setlment بهذاالاتجاة وقد شعروا بة في وقت متاخر وهذا النزول احدث شد غير محسوب في الاتجاة المقابل .....هذا بالاضافة الى كل ماذكرة الزملاء مع الانتباة الى ان البناية صمدت رغم هذا الصقوط ممايدل ان المصمم والمنفذ كانا على مستوى عالي من الجودة ..........عمومآ يفضل صب cap في اعمال الركائز لتجنب النزول التفاضلي المفاجي


----------



## hhmady (14 أغسطس 2009)

سبب انهيار هذا المبنا هو هبوط التربه من خلف المبناه وتم تميل المبناه ببطاء شديد لان لو حصل تميل سريع لانهار المبناه وملاحظه الارض زراعيه وبه ماء راقد من الخلف وهذ هو السبب والله اعلم


----------



## هشام الشافعى (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الجبار ويارب يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هانى حمدى عبدالعال (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الصور والمجهود الرائع


----------



## محمودياسين (15 أغسطس 2009)

ياشيخ .... هذه حادثة غريبة جداً.... قد أرسلوها لي عن طريق الإيميل ، وجلست أتأمل فيها ولم أجد تفسير مقنع!!!!!!
أول شيئ : كيف تسقط بناية بهذا الحجم الكبير وبالطريقة هذه..؟!!!!
ثاني شيئ : كيف تم تمزق الخوازيق من جانب واحد دون مقاومة الخوازيق التي في الجانب الأخر....؟!!!!
ثالث شيئ : إذا كان هنالك خلل فني موجود في وقت عملية الصب ، هذا معناه أن الخوازيق الضعيفة موجودة لبعض الخوازيق فقط .. 
أو إذا كان هنالك خلل تصميمي للخوازيق ، حيث أن السقوط تم بهذه الطريقة،،،، كان السقوط تم من قبل أي قبل هذا الوقت بكثير...!!!!!!
أو إذا كان هنالك خلل مقاومة إحتكاك للتربة { الطينية كما هو موضح بالصور } ، كما هو معرف أن خلل في مقاومة التربة يحدث هبوط للبناية وليس سقوط بهذه الطريقة.... وأيضاً إذا كان الخلل في التربة فأن الخوازيق للبناية كلها سوف تنخلع وليس تتمزق وتنكسر بهذه الطريقة....!!!!!!
وحسب ما أراه أن المشكلة تكمن في كل الحالات التي ذكرتها قبل قليل ، ولا تكمن عن حالة واحدة فقط......!!!!!!!!
والسؤال .. هل تم ترك البنايات والعمائر السكنية المجاورة والمشابهة لهذه البناية والبحث عن سكن أخر أو.........!!!!!!!!
ومن رأيي أن تترك البناية هذه بهذا الشكل دون تحطيمها ومعالجة الموقف ، وإنما تترك للزمن كمتحف يزوره المهندسين المبتدئين وأصحاب الخبرة ليبدي كل واحد منهم رأيه في الموضوع وتدرس هذه الحالة في المنهج...!!!!!!
وعلى ما تم مناقشته في المحضر السابق وإستناداً للأدلة والأسباب المجهولة للحادث ، قررنا ما يلي : 
- يتم تغريم { المهندس المشرف والمهندس المقاول والمقاول والمشرفين عامة في الموقع والعمال وكل من حضر واقع بناء هذه البناية } تغريمهم بدفع غرامة مالية مقدرة بكامل تكاليف الأعمال المشاركة لبناء هذا المبنى من بداية ظهور الفكرة في رأس المسؤول حتى نهاية البناء ودفع تكاليف عملية الإنقاذ ، ودفع تكاليف كل من حضر وصرف ماله { من عصائر والساندويتشات واللازم منه ليشاهد هذه الحادثة }....!!!!!!
والله المستعان..!!!!


----------



## محمودياسين (15 أغسطس 2009)

والغريب أن البناية سقطت كما هي { زي قطعة الكيك } دون تشقق ولا تفكك في الأركان ولا كسر للشبابيك ولا تشرقات تليق بهذا السقوط العظيم ...!!!!!
في البداية إعتقدت أن الموضوع مفبرك بالفوتوشوب ، بعدين إتأكدت..!!!!!!!
بالله أريد تفسيييييييييييييير واقعي وليس خيالي..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## كمال محمد (15 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لمشاركاتكم الطيبة،

والله يا أخ محمود ياسين شكلك من الأشخاص المرحين والذين يتمتعون بروح الفكاهة ،هو انت عاوز يدوا الناس الي جاية تتفرج فلوس كمان ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## شهاب الدين (15 أغسطس 2009)

اغرب ما بالحادثة هو عدم انهيار المبنى نفسه
وهذا يدل على صلابة وكفائة عناصره الانشائية
ولكنى اوافق من قال انه ابعاد المبنى لم تكن متناسبة


----------



## youngeng (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على كل التعليقات دى بس انا عندى راى تانى الخوازيق قطاعها صغير اوى ومصصمه على انها تتحمل حمل راسى فقط وليس الاحمال الافقية فقد يكون الجانب الاكبر الذى شاهدناه من المبنى هو فى اتجاه الرياح فعند اصطدام الرياح بهذه المساحة الكبيرة يتولد عنها قوة كبيرة وبالتالى لم تتحمل الخوازيق كل هذه القوة وبالتالى انقلب المبنى فى اتجاه الرياح


----------



## samerkad (26 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووور ياطيب ........


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (27 أغسطس 2009)

اخوان انا اعتقد ان المسبب الرئيسي لهذا السقوط هو التربة 
اعتقد حدث فشل في القص shear
ربما لم يتم حساب مقاومة التربة للقص بشكل صحيح ولهذا فشلت الركائز pile في تحمل حمل البناية واحمال القص
هذا رأيي والله اعلم


----------



## كمال محمد (29 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المشاركات القيمة


----------



## الطيرالحر (29 أغسطس 2009)

تحليل صحيح جدا.وادعوا الاخوه وانا اولهم الى مراجعة هذه الملاحضات والاستفاده منها مستقبلا .


----------



## moroco (29 أغسطس 2009)

* Thanks

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<*​


----------



## ام اسامة (29 أغسطس 2009)

بعد حمد الله على عدم تضرر احد فى الحادث اريد التعقيب على حديث زملائى بالقول ان عملية الانشاء كان بها اكثر من مشكلة مما سبب سقوط البناية قبل حتى ان يشغلها السكان واولها وهو ما اثار اهتمامى حجم وقطر و سمك الpiles والreinforcement داخله وهو ما يندر وجوده حسب علمى بالاضافة لنوعية التربة المحيطة بالمبنى والتى يبدو انها تربة طينية مشبعة بالمياه .اعتقد لو رأه دكتورنا المحاضر بمادة الfoundation فى القسم لقضى 3 محاضرات كاملة وهو يعدد المشاكل فى المبنى .:2:وجبة دسمة .


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

كلام الاخ اسلام على صحيح وقريب من الاسباب بشدة


----------



## كمال محمد (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا على ردودكم الطيبة


----------



## ماجد الحربى (7 أكتوبر 2009)

1- تصميم الخوازيق غير مناسب لمنشأة بهذا الحجم 
2- تجاوزات كبيرة واضحة من مقطع الإنهيار في التصميم الإنشائي
3- يا باش مهندسين إتقو الله في تصاميمكم من أجل سلامة الناس .


----------



## sand dune (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع لطرحه والشكر متواصل للزملاء الرائعين الذين ادلو بدلوهم


----------



## د.محبس (26 نوفمبر 2009)

Over turning=trosion =القص=نفس العبارة


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع لطرحه والشكر متواصل للزملاء الرائعين الذين ادلو بدلوهم
جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا. 
*


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخوة المهندسين اللذين أبدوا رأيهم بالموضوع وقالوا أن المشكله بالخوازيق أحب أن أفيدهم بمعلومه وهي أن المشكله ليست في التصميم ولكن المشكله في موقع العماره أو طبيعة التربه أو ربما بسبب أن العمارة كانت بالقرب من مجر ي الفيضان وذلك لأن العمارة من ضمن مجموعه من العمارات ذات نفس التصميم والملاحظ بالصور أن بقية العمارات لم تقع وهذا يعطينا مؤشر أن التصميم سليم وهذا رأيي المتواضع.
وشكرا لكم


----------



## ماجدان (20 يوليو 2010)

والله يا جماعه وأنا بعمل سرش قابلت الموضوع وكنت عديت عليه قبل كده دون أن اتدخل وتابعته حاليا وبالطبع أعرف أنه حادثه قديمه 
لكن لقيت مشاركتين فأحببت التنويه 

قلت أصطاد فى الميه العكره وسيبك من الموضوع الأصلى ده اللى محدش عرفله حاجه هههههههههههه



ماجد الحربى قال:


> 1- تصميم الخوازيق غير مناسب لمنشأة بهذا الحجم
> 2- تجاوزات كبيرة واضحة من مقطع الإنهيار في التصميم الإنشائي
> 3- يا باش مهندسين إتقو الله في تصاميمكم من أجل سلامة الناس .



المهندسين المصممين والمنفذين صينييين 
يعنى كفره ...... هيتقو الله أزاى 
أصل انا حسيت أن حضرتك بتكلمنا أحنا .... وشكرا 




د.محبس قال:


> Over turning=trosion =القص=نفس العبارة



وهنا للتدقيق
الإنقلاب = over turning = إنقلاب حول نقطه معينه بسبب عزوم إنقلاب 

القص = shear = قوه ( وعندما تكون القوه أفقيه تسبب عزم إنقلاب ) 

عزم الإلتواء = torsion = هو العزم المؤثر بلى أسطح الجسم الخارجيه حول نفسها مما يسبب التشوه )


----------



## reda fouda (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بالنسبه لانهيار المبنى فمن الواضح ان الخوازيق من النوع المفرغ واعتقد ان النهيار كان نتيجه الحركه الافقيه للمبنى و هذا قد يكون بسبب التربه المحيطه
وقد رايت فى السابق صور اخرى لهذا المبنى بجواره حفره عميقه
وانا اعتقد انه قد تكون الارض من النوع الانهيارى collapsable soil
ومع وجود الماء كما واضح من الصوره تكون الصوره مكتمله
نتيجه وجود الماء حدث حركه للتريه فى اتجاه الحفره مما ولد قوى افقيه على الخوازيق (قوى جديده لم تؤخذ بالاعتبار) 
يحدث حركه بسيطه للمبنى ثم يحدث النهيار

اشكركم وارجوا ان تتقبلوا مرورى


----------



## هبه89 (21 يوليو 2010)

صوره غريبه جدا كيف لمبني بهذه الضخامه والطول ان ينهار دون ان تحدث له شروخ او تهشم
لقد استفدت من التحليل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء 911 (21 يوليو 2010)

شيء غريب ان مش شايف سيخ حديد يوحد ربنا وسط الهيصة دي كلها وايه الخوازيق العفشة دي ؟؟
هناك أمرين :الاول اما ان الذي صمم هذا المبني ده ذكي جدا بحيث انه استخدم اساليب حديثة جدا في البناء بدليل ان المبني بعد سقوطه لم يتهشم وهذا مفيد جدا في حالة الزلازل وبالتالي لن يتأثر السكان ويسهل خروجهم من المبني.
الثاني :واما ان الذي صممه غبي جدا .


----------



## okab73 (22 يوليو 2010)

فعلا سقوط غريب للعماره 
يمكن احد الاسباب الطول مع البناء الخرساني للعماره ( وزن كبير )
كمن يحمل على راسه ثقل كبير ويقف على اصبع واحد


----------



## كمال محمد (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المشاركات اللطيفة والشكر موصول للأخ سالدان لذي أحيا الموضوع من السبات بمناقشته الممتعة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (28 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع عملاق و رائع للعودة لقرائته مرة اخري
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أغسطس 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية ‏(




1 2 3 4)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amr awad (1 يونيو 2011)

ياجماعة الححكاية ومافيها انى المبنى اتشيد تمام بس المشكلة انو بعد مااتم البناء 
عاوز يمل جراشات بجوار المبنى مباشرة 
وفعلا حفرو العمق المطلوب وشونو ناتج الحفر خلف المبنى
وااعجيب ان يشاء اللة ان تنزل الامطار فى اليوم التالى بعزار شديدة متجمعت فى الحفر 
تم حدث تخلخل فى التربة
والنيجة كانت مفيش slop stapilty


----------



## ash hag (3 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ العزيز المهندس رزق انا عضو حديث بالمنتدي ولم أكن أعلم بتناول هذا الموضوع بهذه الاستفاضة الرائعة وبالذات بمشاركتك البناءة . والله الموفق


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (5 أغسطس 2011)

الخوازيق ياشباب شكلها صغير جدا قطرها ولا تتناسب وحجم المبنى 
رائد الرعوى هندسة مدنية مستوى ثالث اب اليمن


----------



## Eyadko (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل


----------



## moslawy73 (17 فبراير 2012)

قطر الركائز ربما يكون غير كافي ولكن من المؤكد ان حديد تسليح الركائز كان قليل بنسبة كبيرة فيما يخص الحديد الطولي والحلقات (سبايرول) لمقاومة العزوم المتولدة في مثل هذه الحالات


----------



## engheba84 (11 مارس 2012)

العيب كان نتيجه تقرير التربه حيث ان التربه طينيه و مقاومتها ضعيفه جدا كما ارى صغر المقطع للبيلز و قله حديد التسليح بها مما ادى مما نتجصغر عنه over turning و نتج عنه وجود قو الشد الكبيره التى لم تتحملها البيلز لمساحتها مما ادى الى هذا انيهيار و شكل السصوره ليس غريب لان القصور فى التصميم كان موجود باساسات


----------



## وليد مراد (23 يوليو 2012)

اعتقد ان هذه الصور غير حقيقة حيث انه يوجد اختلاف كبير بين صورة المبني المنهار عن بعد في اساساته والصور القريبة التي توضح الخوازيق ويستحيل ان ينهار مبني بهذه الضخامة وينزل سليم بهذا الشكل لذا اعتقد ان الموضوع غير حقيقي ويحتاج الي التفكير


----------

